# Molly, Cookie and Sapphire! and now June!



## K.B.

Right now we have Molly, possibly Cookie and Sapphire pregnant... Molly and Cookie would be by our Magnificent Mohawk, sapphire is from an unknown buck at her old home. Pictured below


----------



## K.B.

Molly


----------



## K.B.

Cookie


----------



## K.B.

Sapphire


----------



## K.B.

Papa Mohawk


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Pretty girls! And Mohawk is looking quite handsome! Do you have any idea when they are due?


----------



## K.B.

Molly and Cookie sometime this month to next as that's when he was in with them... Sapphire would be about November


----------



## K.B.

I don't have an exact date as I'm not that good  and don't know when they cycled. Thank you BTW


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

You're welcome! I hope they all have a uneventful pregnancy and delivery to healthy kids! Make sure to post pictures when you have babies!


----------



## K.B.

I will!!! Unfortunately Molly is having trouble breathing right now bit that's in another post


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh no! I hope Molly and her kids will be okay and that she gets better soon!


----------



## K.B.

Me too! I'm really worried about her


----------



## K.B.

I'd like some opinions on Mohawks breed if you don't mind!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nigerian Dwarf or Nigerian Dwarf mix.


----------



## K.B.

That's what I think ND


----------



## K.B.

The people we got him from couldn't remember what the breeder said


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice goats.


----------



## K.B.




----------



## K.B.

Thanks  @toth boer goats


----------



## toth boer goats

You are very welcome.


----------



## K.B.

Waiting for Molly to pop lol, she's getting so big!


----------



## Lil Boogie

When is their due dates? Udder pics?????????????????????????????????


----------



## K.B.

No udder pics... she's a tough one to get pics of... should be anytime now, I didn't have an exact date because idk when she cycled


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> No udder pics... she's a tough one to get pics of... should be anytime now, I didn't have an exact date because idk when she cycled


Ohhh okay.


----------



## K.B.

I'll try and get some pics for you


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thanks!


----------



## K.B.

This is the best I got


----------



## K.B.

Not looking like anytime soon...


----------



## K.B.

Ms molly


----------



## K.B.

@Lil Boogie


----------



## Lil Boogie

Wooooo I see a lil udder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K.B.

I know right! Seems bigger then the last time I checked, she's a stinker though probably messing with me


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> I know right! Seems bigger then the last time I checked, she's a stinker though probably messing with me


lol....Sometimes they like to make us think their about to kid...... then they wait another week.....lol


----------



## K.B.

I know! She's a brat


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> I know! She's a brat


They be like that sometimes lol...


----------



## K.B.

Yeah she did this last time boom I'm gone and she gives birth lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> Yeah she did this last time boom I'm gone and she gives birth lol


Ohhhh i see lol


----------



## K.B.

She's a silly girl, didn't want a udder pic


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> She's a silly girl, didn't want a udder pic


Lol some girls just dont like pics lol


----------



## K.B.

I mean I wouldn't want a pic of my behind taken lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> I mean I wouldn't want a pic of my behind taken lol


HAHAHA!!! lol me neither.....LOL


----------



## K.B.

Poor Molly I feel so bad for her.. she's so big and breathing heavy


----------



## Tanya

Almost time?


----------



## K.B.

I'm hoping so she needs those babies out of her


----------



## K.B.

So yesterday I pulled up the camera on my phone and Molly was laying down grunting and groaning... I quickly made my way out there and she stood up and looked at me like "WHAT". Needless to say no babies yet, but I did catch her cuddling with June which was so cute, wish I would have captured a picture!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Come on Molly!! Please don't torture us!! Lol! We need babies now!


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Come on Molly!! Please don't torture us!! Lol! We need babies now!


Right, I'm off on the guessing I thought last week.. unless she gets super huge lol, could be trips like before


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Ooo, triplets would be worth the wait! Just kidding, what ever she ends up having will be worth the long and "painful" wait! Good luck and happy kidding!! 😊


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Ooo, triplets would be worth the wait! Just kidding, what ever she ends up having will be worth the long and "painful" wait! Good luck and happy kidding!!


Thanks


----------



## Lil Boogie

How dare she play this painful waiting game...


----------



## Lil Boogie

lol


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> How dare she play this painful waiting game...


Lol


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## K.B.

Well I was WAY off... still waiting next year I'll know the due date better because Mohawk won't be with Molly yet


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

How has Molly been? Is her breathing better yet?


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> How has Molly been? Is her breathing better yet?


Yes it got better after the antibiotics and the weather has been cooler now... thanks for asking! I was super worried about her!


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> Well I was WAY off... still waiting next year I'll know the due date better because Mohawk won't be with Molly yet


Do you know if shes bred?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> Yes it got better after the antibiotics and the weather has been cooler now... thanks for asking! I was super worried about her!


So happy to hear that! You're welcome!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

How long were Molly and Mohawk together?


----------



## K.B.

She has to be pregnant I don't over feed so there is no way she's that fat! She was in with Mo for a couple months so I would say he Def got the chance lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad she is doing better, good work.


----------



## K.B.

K.B. said:


> She has to be pregnant I don't over feed so there is no way she's that fat! She was in with Mo for a couple months so I would say he Def got the chance lol


They we together from may to June/ July ish


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> She has to be pregnant I don't over feed so there is no way she's that fat! She was in with Mo for a couple months so I would say he Def got the chance lol





K.B. said:


> They we together from may to June/ July ish


I would say she is definitely pregnant then too! But it might be another month or two before we get to meet her little hostages. 😉 😁


----------



## K.B.

So tonight I checked on Molly and her udder has filled up more! At least I think so, it seems to be... I will get another pic of her udder for you tomorrow if I remember ! No mucus or other signs though so may be a bit more!


----------



## K.B.

Does it look bigger? It does to me!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yes, her udder looks quite a bit bigger than the last picture you posted!! Will this be miss Molly's first freshening?


----------



## K.B.

No this will be 4th... she never had an impressive udder so I'm not expecting it to be too big.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Ok, was she with you her three other freshenings?


----------



## K.B.

She lived here but I did not! She's my stepmoms really, I just take care of her now . She had a single, twins then trips


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Gotcha!


K.B. said:


> She had a single, twins then trips


That was going to be my next question! Haha! That would be awesome if she had quads this time!! Was she bred to Mohawk the other three times as well?


----------



## K.B.

I was here for the triplets but unfortunately didn't get any udder pics to compare. The Nigerians are mine, sapphire and Cookie! I'm excited for the little kiddies


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> That was going to be my next question! Haha! That would be awesome if she had quads this time!! Was she bred to Mohawk the other three times as well?


She was bred to a Harvey the first freshening (I think was her first ) , he was hard to handle for my stepmom though. The rest were with Mohawk! They look so much like him!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

So exciting!! My guess is twins or trips, but I think it would be really awesome if she surprised us with quads!! Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> So exciting!! My guess is twins or trips, but I think it would be really awesome if she surprised us with quads!! Good luck and happy kidding!


Thanks! I hope all goes well this time! She had a stillborn last time and one of the other trips didn't make it, she was too weak and tried everything I had. I have more supplies and switched minerals this time though so I'm prepared


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> Thanks! I hope all goes well this time! She had a stillborn last time and one of the other trips didn't make it, she was too weak and tried everything I had. I have more supplies and switched minerals this time though so I'm prepared


You're welcome! Aw, so sorry to hear that. 😢 Hope she has a smooth and easy delivery to healthy kids!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.
Cute udder going on there.


----------



## K.B.

So we (my cousin and I) were poking around Molly's belly  with my cousins newish ultrasound machine. Thought some movement was seen but it's new for me and her! Also we didn't have the gel  so that didn't go as planned. We tried Sapphire as well, but like Molly only saw a quick flash. We will have to work on it  hopefully the gel will help, do you suppose being shaved would help?


----------



## MellonFriend

All I know is the gel is critical! 😉 

I'm a bit late to the party, but I can't wait to see Molly's kids!


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> All I know is the gel is critical!
> 
> I'm a bit late to the party, but I can't wait to see Molly's kids!


Me either, so far they all end up looking like Mohawk  so we'll see what happens this time around!


----------



## toth boer goats

Must have the gel, shaving may help more as well.


----------



## K.B.

toth boer goats said:


> Must have the gel, shaving may help more as well.


Ya that's what I was thinking! We'll try again with gel! Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## K.B.

Molly is getting there lol


----------



## Goatastic43

She’s a big girl! I’m gunna guess she a least has twins probably trips. When is her do date?


----------



## K.B.

Goatastic43 said:


> She’s a big girl! I’m gunna guess she a least has twins probably trips. When is her do date?


Yes she is! I'm not exactly sure when her due date is, I'm a bad goat mama this time! Mohawk was in there with her so I'm not sure when she got prego as I didn't know when she cycled... she's a tough one


----------



## Tanya

Yay... babies soon. Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice little udder forming.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Poor girl....what a WIDE load she's carrying!!! Her udder looks pretty full, is it tight? What do her ligaments feel like? She looks really close!! I'm guessing she has trips or quads in there!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oooo she does look big! I'm thinking three in there too!


----------



## thefarmgirl

Oh my! Can’t wait too see her babies!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Twin bucklings, September 29th is my guess.


----------



## K.B.

NigerianNewbie said:


> Twin bucklings, September 29th is my guess.


Oh I hope they come sooner! I've been waiting so long!  I hope there's a little girl!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

K.B. said:


> Oh I hope they come sooner! I've been waiting so long!  I hope there's a little girl!


What would be your guess of delivery date, number of little hostages, and their sex?


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Poor girl....what a WIDE load she's carrying!!! Her udder looks pretty full, is it tight? What do her ligaments feel like? She looks really close!! I'm guessing she has trips or quads in there!


Her ligaments almost feel gummy/gone if I'm feeling correct her udder isn't that tight but it's getting there!


----------



## K.B.

NigerianNewbie said:


> What would be your guess of delivery date, number of little hostages, and their sex?


I'm hoping  by next week! And I'm thinking triplets! A girl and 2 boys maybe


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> Her ligaments almost feel gummy/gone if I'm feeling correct her udder isn't that tight but it's getting there!


Here's some pictures I found online showing where their ligaments are located.


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Here's some pictures I found online showing where their ligaments are located.
> 
> View attachment 212819
> 
> View attachment 212820
> 
> View attachment 212821


Thanks I did look too lol... I think it was the right spot but I'll check again!


----------



## Goatastic43

If you feel another does ligaments then Molly’s you can compare them


----------



## K.B.

I did go out again and I don't feel any! I'm sure it's the right spot  I didn't think to check another ones but I will tomorrow! I know I felt ligaments on Molly before at least that's what I think it was!


----------



## K.B.

So I checked with Cookie, June and Sapphire, I feel their ligaments I think so   maybe their loosening up on Molly she's tricked me before though...


----------



## Tanya

Cant wait. She jas read the doe code...


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Ooo, that's exciting!! Hoping miss Molly doesn't make us all wait too much longer!!


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Ooo, that's exciting!! Hoping miss Molly doesn't make us all wait too much longer!!


Yeah knowing Molly she's going to have me waiting


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> Yeah knowing Molly she's going to have me waiting


Bummer. Maybe she'll surprise you this time and go earlier then you expected.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

How's Molly?


----------



## K.B.

Oh it's going no news yet...  she just won't release those hostages


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Come on Molly!!! We are waiting you know!! Doe code. 🙄😜


----------



## Lil Boogie

In due time my friend. When she's ready, she'll have them. She looks like shes got triplets in there!. I'm guessing she'll have them in two weeks ( maybe sooner)


----------



## Lil Boogie

Can you get better udder and lady bits pics?


----------



## K.B.

I'll get another one tonight this is the last one I got


----------



## Lil Boogie

Mmm okay


----------



## K.B.

This is the best I got tonight she was playing ring around the Rosie with me so it was hard


----------



## Lil Boogie

Shes defenatly heavy bred! Looks to be due anytime.


----------



## Goatastic43

K.B. said:


> This is the best I got tonight she was playing ring around the Rosie with me so it was hard
> View attachment 212921


Preventing pictures from being taken….a new rule in the doe code perhaps?


----------



## K.B.

Goatastic43 said:


> Preventing pictures from being taken….a new rule in the doe code perhaps?


Yes I swear she KNOWS and avoids her back end being toward me


----------



## Moers kiko boars

When the wee ones are born. Please post pictures and add to our numbers on the 2021 Kidding Tally. That way All of us can see your new wee ones!


----------



## K.B.

Moers kiko boars said:


> When the wee ones are born. Please post pictures and add to our numbers on the 2021 Kidding Tally. That way All of us can see your new wee ones!


I'll try to remember to add it to the tally thread... remind me


----------



## K.B.

So nothing from Molly yet  still waiting. Unfortunately I don't think Cookie is pregnant  she doesn't look it... unless she has a single like last time! We'll see Sapphire looks it but she has a belly to begin with lol  so... She wouldn't be until November-ish anyway!


----------



## K.B.

Cmon Molly... she's just laying in the corner... probably not today again


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Have you checked her? How's her ligaments? Mine dont lay alot. The lay, then get up stretch move around, paw the ground. The only true laying time is delivery.


----------



## K.B.

She's been laying a lot more... like now. I didn't check her ligaments today... she seems okay, eating and drinking, will get up and lick my hand, so that's good.. she's like geez stop bugging me


----------



## toth boer goats

Don’t let her lay around too long.


----------



## K.B.

Really?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

How's her ligs today?


----------



## K.B.

Was going to check later... she's not much of a hands on goat lol so I don't want to stress her out too much.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I completely understand, my goats don't like their ligs being checked either! Haha!


----------



## K.B.

Update on Molly, still waiting... glad I have a camera on the inside so I can check on her more often... but her udder seems fuller/tighter. She's just making me wait forever I wish I knew when she got preggo...


----------



## K.B.

Oh my girls lol  cookie and June are cuddled up!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Come on Molly!! Today would be a FABULOUS day to release your hostages!! 😬😁

Aww, Cookie and June look comfy. 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie

If she were mine, I would be checking her ligs 2-5 times a day. I understand how "not a hands on goat" feels tho lol.


----------



## K.B.

Well still waiting I know it's been forever sorry guys! She's up eating but was checking her back end all day!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Why do they always have to read the doe code......never fails lol...


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> Why do they always have to read the doe code......never fails lol...


Where you been?


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> Where you been?


Taking care of 7 prego doe's lol......where you been? LOL


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> Taking care of 7 prego doe's lol......where you been? LOL


Lol waiting on Molly.... her back end is looking puffy today, I'm getting nervous


----------



## K.B.

@Dandy Hill Farm this is my girls thread!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh yeah....I knew that (duh)! 🤣 I guess I ment if you will be breeding anyone one to Thor this year.


----------



## K.B.

I think I'll try cookie and Thor! He's only 6 months so I'm not sure he can get up there!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> I think I'll try cookie and Thor! He's only 6 months so I'm not sure he can get up there!


Ooo, they should make some beautiful babies!! 😍 Oh, trust me, if he's six months old, he can most definitly reach! It more so just depends on how much he wants to. My Tater is only 10 weeks old and he already can and knows how to do his job.😳


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Ooo, they should make some beautiful babies!!  Oh, trust me, if he's six months old, he can most definitly reach! It more so just depends on how much he wants to. My Tater is only 10 weeks old and he already can and knows how to do his job.


Lol ya he knows his job ... just worried about him reaching lol  he knew at 8 weeks old lol


----------



## K.B.

Just will have to separate June as I don't want her bred yet.. she's 40# but only 7 months so...


----------



## K.B.

Well I did it! Put Thor in with Cookie and Sapphire! He sure tried, I might leave him in for a bit...


----------



## K.B.

Well that didn't last long Mohawk got soooo jealous he broke the fence down and I had to struggle to get him back in his pen! Thor and the girls are ok though...


----------



## K.B.

Well Molly released her hostages, 2 does and a buckling I think I was so excited I didn't check very well....


----------



## ksalvagno

Cuties!


----------



## K.B.

I was wrong 2 bucklings and 1 doe


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe! Their so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Tanya

Yay Molly


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

NigerianNewbie said:


> Twin bucklings, September 29th is my guess.


Shoot, 6 (six) days off and a plus 1 (one). You've got the doeling you wanted K.B., congratulations.


----------



## K.B.

NigerianNewbie said:


> Shoot, 6 (six) days off and a plus 1 (one). You've got the doeling you wanted K.B., congratulations.


Yes I'm so happy we already named her Ella after my step mom's middle name, the boys are Eugene (gene for short) and Joseph (Joe)


----------



## K.B.

K.B. said:


> I'm hoping  by next week! And I'm thinking triplets! A girl and 2 boys maybe


Well I was off on dates but was right about the rest!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yay!! So glad Molly gave you a beautiful little doeling!! They are ardorable.


----------



## K.B.

I'll get some better close ups later for you guys! All are doing great  eating and already hopping around!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Omg!!!! Finely!!! They are sooo cute!!!❤❤❤❤


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> Omg!!!! Finely!!! They are sooo cute!!!


I know right! FINALLY lol  she must of had them right after I went to bed because they were all cleaned off well and dry! I was checking the camera so she's a sneaker...


----------



## K.B.

This white guys is Gene!


----------



## K.B.

This is Ella!


----------



## K.B.

This little guy with the stripe is Joe!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

How adorable! Congrats ☺


----------



## K.B.

All feel Polled like Mohawk, we'll find out soon enough!


----------



## K.B.

So should I be worried about Molly having enough milk! I've never had triplets that all 3 were healthy and survived! One was DOA before! She has a decent sized udder but not a magnificent one . @happybleats @ksalvagno 
@goathiker ?


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh!! My heart dropped when I saw Gene’s little pink nose and floppy ears!


----------



## K.B.

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh!! My heart dropped when I saw Gene’s little pink nose and floppy ears!


Omg i don't want to have favorites but he's up there, idk their all so cute


----------



## K.B.

Is it kind of rare to have an all white one!  I thought it was!


----------



## Boers4ever

SOOOO FLUFFYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## K.B.

@Emrcornerranch there's more pictures here!


----------



## K.B.

@MellonFriend what do you think? Should I be worried about them getting enough milk?


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my goodness I can't believe I missed the babies! They look sooooo cute!!!

It is possible that she will produce enough milk, but you should weigh the kids daily to make sure. That way you'll know for sure. 😉


----------



## K.B.

Thanks ! She just doesn't have one of those huge tight udders lol ... I'll weigh them thanks!


----------



## K.B.




----------



## MellonFriend

Her udder may not get noticeably full because the babies are always drinking. The more demand on the udder, the more supply it should make, but unless she was a really good producer it's unlikely in my opinion that she would ever appear full.

Just curious, do you plan on milking her for your own benefit eventually?


----------



## K.B.

I don't know that I'll milk her, I want the kids to get it all now... but we'll see around weening time! Aren't the white ones ears odd


----------



## MellonFriend

I've seen babies with ears like that. I'm pretty sure in nigis they'll stand up sooner or later. 

If you want to milk, you can actually start once a day milking when the kids are two-three weeks old. You can separate kids or tape teats over night, milk in the morning, and then let the kids have the milk for the rest of the day. At weaning then you can milk twice a day. Milking is a big commitment, so I understand if you are hesitant.


----------



## K.B.

We're not actually sure what Mohawk is, if he's nigerian he's a HUGE one at 130 pounds! And Molly is some type of fainter mix! The rest of my goats are for sure Nigerian's.
View attachment 213402


----------



## K.B.

I was saying he'll grow into them!


----------



## K.B.

Mohawks picture didn't work! This is dad of the triplets!


----------



## Kaitlyn

My boy Casper looks just like the little white one! Here he is as a little babe. ❤


----------



## K.B.

Omg yes he does! What's he look like now?


----------



## Kaitlyn

K.B. said:


> Omg yes he does! What's he look like now?


----------



## K.B.

Kaitlyn said:


> View attachment 213405
> View attachment 213406
> View attachment 213407


He's sooo handsome! I hope Gene looks like that!


----------



## MellonFriend

K.B. said:


> We're not actually sure what Mohawk is, if he's nigerian he's a HUGE one at 130 pounds! And Molly is some type of fainter mix! The rest of my goats are for sure Nigerian's.
> View attachment 213402


Oh that's right, I forgot that Molly is a fainter mix. Well then maybe the floppy ears will stay! They sure are cute!


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> Oh that's right, I forgot that Molly is a fainter mix. Well then maybe the floppy ears will stay! They sure are cute!


He's cute either way right! I'm just glad they are all healthy...


----------



## K.B.

Would it hurt to give them a colostrum gel I have, it has minerals and vitamins in it as well!


----------



## MellonFriend

Did they get colostrum? I don't really see a reason to if they did, but it certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## K.B.

Yes they did! This is what I happen to have Colostrum Gel for Goats Kaeco - Colostrum Milk | Nutrition | Goat Sheep | Farm, June was kind of a weak kid and I used a different brand on her but it helped a lot!


----------



## MellonFriend

Go ahead and give it, if you'd like. Seems like a good product.


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> Go ahead and give it, if you'd like. Seems like a good product.


I like the fact it had probios and vitamins as well as trace minerals... I've kept it in the fridge because I want to have some on hand for kids!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Kaitlyn said:


> My boy Casper looks just like the little white one! Here he is as a little babe. ❤
> View attachment 213404


Wow. I thought that was the same kid!


----------



## Emrcornerranch

K.B. said:


> Yes they did! This is what I happen to have Colostrum Gel for Goats Kaeco - Colostrum Milk | Nutrition | Goat Sheep | Farm, June was kind of a weak kid and I used a different brand on her but it helped a lot!
> View attachment 213408


Going to add that to my future buying list!


----------



## K.B.

Emrcornerranch said:


> Going to add that to my future buying list!


It worked good for June, I think it's a good thing to have on hand for kidding season!


----------



## K.B.

So does ella have brown moon spots? I'm not good with colors quite yet and moonspots confuse me! She's the one well with spots


----------



## MellonFriend

Moonspots are colored spots on a colored background. So no, Ella's spots aren't moonspots. Ella's white is technically "on top" of her color. So I believe she would be considered (whatever her base color is) with abundant white. I'm not 100% sure though on if that's what it's called for other goat breeds.


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> Moonspots are colored spots on a colored background. So no, Ella's spots aren't moonspots. Ella's white is technically "on top" of her color. So I believe she would be considered (whatever her base color is) with abundant white. I'm not 100% sure though on if that's what it's called for other goat breeds.


THANK YOU! you just cleared up some of the confusion about moonspots for me!


----------



## K.B.

Probably a chocolate brown or brown with abundant white then! We may be keeping her!


----------



## MellonFriend

You're welcome. That seems to be a question a lot of people get confused by. 🙃

She looks like such a cutie pie. I can see why you'd want to keep her.🥰


----------



## K.B.

Thanks, their technically my step mom's so... if she wants to keep her I do.. lol  Thor will have all the babes  although unregistered she's a doll already!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

ND Suggested Colors & Patterns | American Goat Society 


Maybe this will help @K.B. She might be considered a pinto. I have a tri-colored pinto (black, roan and mahogany) named Patchwork.


----------



## K.B.

Thanks it did! I've bookmarked it for future reference! So looks like Joseph is branded/belted that's cool


----------



## K.B.

Like this? This is June I think she'd be considered pinto tri color. Her mom Cookie too!


----------



## K.B.

Maybe their just random


----------



## K.B.

Hahaha omg I had to share this I looked up some other charts and this is hilarious  the fainter!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

This is a picture of him as a yearling, he's 3 1/2 now. I don't have current pictures, though, his patterns are more pronounced now and he no longer has the baby appearance. Someday soon, maybe, I'll carry the laptop with me and try getting pictures. The tablet I once used for pictures no longer allows me to sign on to TGS since the change over.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

K.B. said:


> Like this? This is June I think she'd be considered pinto tri color. Her mom Cookie too!
> View attachment 213469


She's pretty. Not tri-colored though.


----------



## K.B.

NigerianNewbie said:


> She's pretty. Not tri-colored though.


Thought white, gold, and black would be!


----------



## K.B.

NigerianNewbie said:


> View attachment 213470
> 
> 
> This is a picture of him as a yearling, he's 3 1/2 now. I don't have current pictures, though, his patterns are more pronounced now and he no longer has the baby appearance. Someday soon, maybe, I'll carry the laptop with me and try getting pictures. The tablet I once used for pictures no longer allows me to sign on to TGS since the change over.


He's a handsome fella


----------



## NigerianNewbie

K.B. said:


> Thought white, gold, and black would be!


White isn't counted as a separate color in a pinto. Only the colors of the darker spots are counted. Patchwork is white, black, mahogany and roan, with frosted ears. He is very unique with those multiple types of coloration. The breeder realized too late he had flashy colors developing, and since he's grown, a fairly decent confirmation. He was 3 (three) days old when purchased and I was clueless at the time how much potential he had as a sire. Now that he's matured and I've learned more, I can see he is something special for my own self. I would love him the same even if he hadn't developed into such a nice specimen of old style dairy Nigerian Dwarf. Just means he grew into an even nicer piece of wethered eye candy, than he was to me as a newborn.


----------



## K.B.

Oh I see! These confusing colors


----------



## NigerianNewbie

K.B. said:


> Oh I see! These confusing colors


They sure enough can be as confusing as all get out. Thing is, there have been times I've noticed the same coloration being categorized as a different color name in different breed types. Go figure. To complicate things even more, I had a buckskin kid that totally changed colors as an adolescent.


----------



## K.B.

Wow! Yeah I'd have to look I think Cookies just registered as white with gold and black! Because she's odd spotted and they weren't sure what to do... ps I need new pics her tail is better, and she's more gold than what it looks in this pic.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Both June and Cookie's coloring would be considered "Buckskin with Extensive White Overlay". 









Nigerian Dwarf Color


Nigerian Dwarf Goats come in a rainbow of colors and patterns. I hope this page will help you understand the many colors our Nigerians can come in as well as help you decide what color to register...



www.txskyz.com


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Both June and Cookie's coloring would be considered "Buckskin with Extensive White Overlay".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigerian Dwarf Color
> 
> 
> Nigerian Dwarf Goats come in a rainbow of colors and patterns. I hope this page will help you understand the many colors our Nigerians can come in as well as help you decide what color to register...
> 
> 
> 
> www.txskyz.com


Yes someone else called them broken buckskin which I would have never thought of! To me that's not buckskin so... I wasn't sure  but she's good with goats, trims hooves for me because I'm too much of a woos to try yet!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

K.B. said:


> Yes someone else called them broken buckskin which I would have never thought of!


Me either. The naming of colors makes very little sense to me. Guess it depends on which ND site you look at. Wonder if there is an official site?


----------



## K.B.

Idk that would make it easier if there was an official "coloring/pattern" but I think some just make stuff up when registering or as close to a pattern they can get!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yes, colors and patterns can be confusing. I am positive that the correct term/name for your two girls are Buckskins with Extensive White Overlay (or a Broken Buckskin - just depends on who you ask). I think you should read the the section about Buckskins in the link I posted above - great information!

Here's a key point from the link for your girls:
_At times the goat can have so much white the buckskin pattern is almost hidden. Think of the white as "paint" thrown on top of the original color. Genetically the buckskin pattern is still there. However, it is just hidden by the white. You can sometimes see the bits and pieces of the cape, face stripes or leg stripes showing through. 

Note: the pictures below are not mine, I just found them online._

Pay attention to the brown and black markings in the next few pictures, that's what makes them a Buckskin.


























See how they are all very similar?

The goat below has the same black and brown markings as the ones above, but in addition to that, she also has some white. This goat would be called "Buckskin with Random White".










Do you still see the black and brown markings on this Buckskin? This goat would be called "Buckskin with Abundant White".










Both of these goats are also Buckskins, can you still see the black and brown markings on the kid?










Now look at your girls, can you see the black and brown Buckskin markings on them? When trying to determine the color/pattern of a goat, don't look at the white, just think of the white like someone spilled white paint on them. The color "underneath" the white is what you are really looking for to determine their name for their pattern. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> I think some just make stuff up when registering or as close to a pattern they can get!


That is very true. I have seen a lot of registration papers with color descriptions that were WAY off!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Okay, now don't read what I'm going to post down below until you have the "first lesson" on Buckskins down to a T! If you don't it will most likely throw you WAY off track! So study hard on they first post! And no, I'm not completely kidding!

They are many different color variations when it comes to Buckskins, one thing that they will ALWAYS have in common is their markings (whether it's covered by white or not).

Ok, in the picture below will notice that they are different shades of colors, but they important part is their distinct markings! Can you still see them?
























Okay, now the goats below are going to be different colors AND have roaning on their "cape" (the darker color), but can you still see the markings?


















And just for fun, the pictures below are going to have moonspots! See if you can still identify the Buckskin markings!
















I hope this hasn't been too confusing and that you now have a good idea on what makes a Buckskin, a Buckskin. I do have one more little "lesson" coming soon, it's going to be tricky! Maybe later tonight I'll post it....if not though, tomorrow!


----------



## MellonFriend

You are just so helpful @Dandy Hill Farm. Look at all that trouble you've gone to 😘. I was just like, "I think it's called this but maybe I'm wrong." 😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> You are just so helpful @Dandy Hill Farm. Look at all that trouble you've gone to 😘. I was just like, "I think it's called this but maybe I'm wrong." 😂


Aw, thanks! 😘 No trouble at all.....sometimes I do wonder if I'm being a little too helpful though...😬 I think you as well are very helpful! And the information you gave on moonspots was great! The only thing I would add is that moonspots also can't be black. 😉😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Ok, I guess the last point on Buckskins I wanted to make is the fact of just how much white they can have. Even though the are covered in "white paint", genetically, the Buckskin gene (and markings are still there), but just covered up by white.

In this picture you can still clearly see the black and brown markings (black cape brown/tan body color).










In this one you can see the black cape and lighter body markings. You are also able to see the a hint of the leg stripe and face stripe.









Here you can still see the black cape and stripes on front legs.









While this kids is nearly all white, you are still able to see the front leg stripes.









All the pictures above, would be considered "Buckskin with Extensive White Overlay".


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

@NigerianNewbie the link you posted does have some good information, but I feel it's outdated and some of the descriptions are miss leading. I also like when there are multiple pictures to go along with descriptions. Here's another good link: Coat Patterns

First off, I have never heard of using "Pinto" when describing the colors/patterns on a goat....just horses instead. Maybe awhile ago it was more commonly used, but as far as I know, it's not at all a very common term used with goats...just horses. The description they give for Pinto is also confusing, but I believe it means is when a "solid colored goat has a bunch of scattered/spotted white". Now, the term for that is "Black (or any solid color other than white) with Scattered White (or White Spotting)".


Both of your boys are very handsome! But I do have to "argue" that they both ARE Buckskins. Also, it's not too uncommon for their capes to fade as they mature. That is the same goat below in both pictures.

















I would call your boy with more white this "Buckskin with Roaning and Abundant White" and your darker boy "Buckskin with Roaning, Minimal White, and Frosted Ears and Nose".

I apologize @K.B. if you feel I took over your thread. Unless you guys have any questions, I'll try to keep quite about goat colors and patterns. Sorry! 😬🤐


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> @NigerianNewbie the link you posted does have some good information, but I feel it's outdated and some of the descriptions are miss leading. I also like when there are multiple pictures to go along with descriptions. Here's another good link: Coat Patterns
> 
> First off, I have never heard of using "Pinto" when describing the colors/patterns on a goat....just horses instead. Maybe awhile ago it was more commonly used, but as far as I know, it's not at all a very common term used with goats...just horses. The description they give for Pinto is also confusing, but I believe it means is when a "solid colored goat has a bunch of scattered/spotted white". Now, the term for that is "Black (or any solid color other than white) with Scattered White (or White Spotting)".
> 
> 
> Both of your boys are very handsome! But I do have to "argue" that they both ARE Buckskins. Also, it's not too uncommon for their capes to fade as they mature. That is the same goat below in both pictures.
> 
> View attachment 213565
> View attachment 213566
> 
> 
> I would call your boy with more white this "Buckskin with Roaning and Abundant White" and your darker boy "Buckskin with Roaning, Minimal White, and Frosted Ears and Nose".
> 
> I apologize @K.B. if you feel I took over your thread. Unless you guys have any questions, I'll try to keep quite about goat colors and patterns. Sorry!


No it's great info  you didn't overtake it lol .. it's one thing I need help on, as I'm just like Idk she's black and white and gold ....


----------



## toth boer goats

All nice goaties.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> No it's great info  you didn't overtake it lol .. it's one thing I need help on, as I'm just like Idk she's black and white and gold ....


Oh, good - lol! 😅 Yes, I too found goat colors very confusing when I first started! After some research, it gets easier though. 😉😊


----------



## NigerianNewbie

@Dandy Hill Farm Makes a little more sense, the majority of ND are buckskin of some description seems like. Thanks for the link on coat patterns, it was very informative. No disrespect intended, I sort of understand the color description you gave to Patchwork, but, I will continue to refer to him as a tri-colored pinto. Honestly, if I were to refer to him as Buckskin with Roaning and Abundant White, the general response would be, huh? Paint or Pinto, whether a horse or not, is easily understood as a white goat with spots by people unfamiliar with goat pattern terminology. Thank you for telling me what his color would have been for registration purposes, as I wouldn't have ever considered him to be a buckskin.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

NigerianNewbie said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm Makes a little more sense, the majority of ND are buckskin of some description seems like.


Yes, buckskin is a pretty common pattern in NDs, but there are also many other patterns that they can have as well. I was just focusing on buckskins since you and @K.B. both have a few buckskins and where questioning what to call them. 😉 


NigerianNewbie said:


> Thanks for the link on coat patterns, it was very informative.


No problem!


NigerianNewbie said:


> No disrespect intended, I sort of understand the color description you gave to Patchwork, but, I will continue to refer to him as a tri-colored pinto. Honestly, if I were to refer to him as Buckskin with Roaning and Abundant White, the general response would be, huh? Paint or Pinto, whether a horse or not, is easily understood as a white goat with spots by people unfamiliar with goat pattern terminology. Thank you for telling me what his color would have been for registration purposes, as I wouldn't have ever considered him to be a buckskin.


No disrespect was received. 😊 After all, Patchwork is YOUR goat and YOU get to decide what his coloring should be referred as. You're welcome!


----------



## K.B.

Yeah I've been into goats almost 3 years now, just never got into their colors and I'll have to start more because I'll be having my own registered kids so I'll need to work on it!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> Yeah I've been into goats almost 3 years now, just never got into their colors and I'll have to start more because I'll be having my own registered kids so I'll need to work on it!


When in doubt, we've always here to help! Even when it comes to coat colors. 😁


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> When in doubt, we've always here to help! Even when it comes to coat colors.


Thanks I'll definitely be asking for help


----------



## Lil Boogie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yes, colors and patterns can be confusing. I am positive that the correct term/name for your two girls are Buckskins with Extensive White Overlay (or a Broken Buckskin - just depends on who you ask). I think you should read the the section about Buckskins in the link I posted above - great information!
> 
> Here's a key point from the link for your girls:
> _At times the goat can have so much white the buckskin pattern is almost hidden. Think of the white as "paint" thrown on top of the original color. Genetically the buckskin pattern is still there. However, it is just hidden by the white. You can sometimes see the bits and pieces of the cape, face stripes or leg stripes showing through.
> 
> Note: the pictures below are not mine, I just found them online._
> 
> Pay attention to the brown and black markings in the next few pictures, that's what makes them a Buckskin.
> 
> View attachment 213518
> 
> View attachment 213519
> 
> View attachment 213520
> 
> 
> See how they are all very similar?
> 
> The goat below has the same black and brown markings as the ones above, but in addition to that, she also has some white. This goat would be called "Buckskin with Random White".
> View attachment 213521
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still see the black and brown markings on this Buckskin? This goat would be called "Buckskin with Abundant White".
> View attachment 213522
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these goats are also Buckskins, can you still see the black and brown markings on the kid?
> View attachment 213523
> 
> 
> 
> Now look at your girls, can you see the black and brown Buckskin markings on them? When trying to determine the color/pattern of a goat, don't look at the white, just think of the white like someone spilled white paint on them. The color "underneath" the white is what you are really looking for to determine their name for their pattern. Hope this helps!


I agree with Dandy on this. This is my buckskin doe @K.B.


----------



## K.B.

I see she's a pretty girly!  @Lil Boogie


----------



## K.B.

Now I know what all the difference in buckskin is! Thanks  all!


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## K.B.

All the kids are doing great I released them in with the other girls... all seemed to go well! 
Molly has had a funny bowel movement now though. Getting fecal done asap but what should I do give her some probios?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry I don't have much advice, but I will say that it never hurts to give them some probios. I have even heard some people will give probios to their goat every day, it's just probiotics so it won't hurt. 😉


----------



## K.B.

I have a herbal dewormer that I'll do the 3to5 days in the meantime! Just incase


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I hope Molly starts feeling better soon!! And the herbal dewormer is a great idea.


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I hope Molly starts feeling better soon!! And the herbal dewormer is a great idea.


Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

Did she recently have a feed change or increase? 
That can cause stool changed.
Yes give probiotics.


----------



## K.B.

Yes I've increased some and started giving her a little alfalfa pellets.. but I've given them before with no change in poo, that could be why though .


----------



## toth boer goats

Sometimes goats guts flora changes slightly and can cause issues with feed increase or change. 
Maybe give a little less for a little while. Then increase a little as time goes by so they adapt to it.


----------



## K.B.

Thanks  I automatically go into worry mode when something is off


----------



## toth boer goats

Don’t feel bad, I do the same.


----------



## K.B.

Video if you want to see the kids!


----------



## MellonFriend

Is there anything better than baby goats playing?! 😆🥰


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> Is there anything better than baby goats playing?!


I don't think so!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tanya

Mamma is getting cabin fever


----------



## K.B.

Your welcome  she does seem to have cabin fever!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Ow cute!!! How are the other two girls doing? No signs of babies?


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> Ow cute!!! How are the other two girls doing? No signs of babies?


No I don't think Cookie is preggo and Sapphire may be due in November


----------



## K.B.

And thanks @Lil Boogie


----------



## K.B.

@Lil Boogie Thor is having a date right now with Cookie so...


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> @Lil Boogie Thor is having a date right now with Cookie so...


Ohhhhhh I seeee


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## K.B.

All the kids are doing great! The 2 boys have horns and Ella seems to be Polled yay! I'll get updated pics soon! Sapphire has not dropped her milk bag yet so may be due December!


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> All the kids are doing great! The 2 boys have horns and Ella seems to be Polled yay! I'll get updated pics soon! Sapphire has not dropped her milk bag yet so may be due December!


Do you know for sure she's bred? And great everything is doing well!


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> Do you know for sure she's bred? And great everything is doing well!


No guarantee she was bred!


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad the kids are thriving.


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> No guarantee she was bred!


ohh I see. Is her belly big yet?


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> ohh I see. Is her belly big yet?


Yesssss lol but she's a bigger belly type of gal lol....


----------



## K.B.

Also I bought her July 27th so idk 
She LOOKS kinda bigger


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> Also I bought her July 27th so idk
> She LOOKS kinda bigger


So then Decmber 27th would be her last possible duw date. Any pics???? 


K.B. said:


> Yesssss lol but she's a bigger belly type of gal lol....


Ohh I see! Lol


----------



## K.B.

I'll get some tomorrow! This is when I first got her!


----------



## K.B.

Ok so no pics yet but when I went and fed (forgot my phone ) her milk has dropped! Saw it from a good angle! So yes  she's getting ready! Only problem, I'm going to Louisiana for 2 weeks! I hope all goes well and all kids survive with me gone! There of course are people to help of she needs it (have to get fed somehow).


----------



## Tanya

I hope she kids with no ill effects and that kideos are healthy and strong.


----------



## K.B.

Tanya said:


> I hope she kids with no ill effects and that kideos are healthy and strong.


Thanks  me too!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Lil Boogie

Pics?????!!?!??!?!?! How much milk? And it always works out that you have to leave doesn't it lol...


----------



## K.B.

No pics sorry  I'm in Louisiana now! I hope she waits for me!


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> No pics sorry  I'm in Louisiana now! I hope she waits for me!


We all know how this ends lol.....


----------



## K.B.

I'll get pictures though of the kids if she does they have sitters


----------



## K.B.

Sapphire had one kid don't know if it's a girl or boy yet... they said it seems healthy... of course while I'm gone!


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! Congrats! Hope you get to see it soon. Does this mean we get a gender reveal?!


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> Sapphire had one kid don't know if it's a girl or boy yet... they said it seems healthy... of course while I'm gone!
> View attachment 215953


Omg!😍😍 howwww cute!!! When will yall be home?


----------



## Lil Boogie

Goatastic43 said:


> Yay! Congrats! Hope you get to see it soon. Does this mean we get a gender reveal?!


I'm betting its male...........it looks like a boy lol


----------



## K.B.

Next Sunday after Thanksgiving


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> Next Sunday after Thanksgiving


ooh gosh!! The baby will already be a week!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay!


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> ooh gosh!! The baby will already be a week!!!


I know! I guess Sapphire is really protective


----------



## Kaitlyn

Can’t wait to see more pictures! Congrats 😁


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute, congrats.


----------



## K.B.

She's a doe! Yay! Now a name.. lol goat grandpa


----------



## K.B.

Was thinking Onyx or Obsidian!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Oh yay! She is adorable! Is she brown or black?


----------



## Rancho Draco

K.B. said:


> Was thinking Onyx or Obsidian!


I was just going to suggest obsidian! 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> She's a doe! Yay! Now a name.. lol goat grandpa
> View attachment 216119
> View attachment 216120
> View attachment 216121


Shes adorable!😍😍😍😍😍. Maybe Nyx? Trixy?


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> I was just going to suggest obsidian!


She is black! Mom is Sapphire that's why I was thinking Onyx or Obsidian!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Congrats!! She's a cutie!! Let us know when you pick out a name for her!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

There is also a black gemstone with the unique quality of not being classified as a mineral. "Jet"


----------



## K.B.

NigerianNewbie said:


> There is also a black gemstone with the unique quality of not being classified as a mineral. "Jet"


Oo that would be cute


----------



## K.B.

I believe I'm going with Onyx!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Good choice! It suits her. How much longer are you out of town for?


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> I believe I'm going with Onyx!


Cute name! Will you be selling her? Or?


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> Good choice! It suits her. How much longer are you out of town for?


I'm leaving today! But won't be home until Sunday! I'm not sure, I might keep her


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> I'm leaving today! But won't be home until Sunday! I'm not sure, I might keep her


Cant wait for more pics😋


----------



## toth boer goats

Love it.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Are ya home?


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> Are ya home?


I am now!


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> I am now!
> View attachment 216300
> View attachment 216301
> View attachment 216302
> View attachment 216303
> View attachment 216304


Yay!!!


----------



## K.B.

She made it on the big stump already!


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> She made it on the big stump already!


Already!!?!? 😳😳😳


----------



## Rancho Draco

She is a doll!😍


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> She is a doll!


Thanks  yes she is! She was jumping between the two sections this morning... she does a little dance and hops to the other side it's adorable


----------



## toth boer goats

They look great.


----------



## K.B.

So... do I keep her? I think we can handle it, just can't handle many more after Onyx.... not that I couldn't it's just space wise!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> So... do I keep her? I think we can handle it, just can't handle many more after Onyx.... not that I couldn't it's just space wise!


What are your goals for your herd? Are you breeding for conformation, milk production, etc., or pets that make great backyard milkers? Does Onyx's dam have a good udder with good conformation as well as good body conformation? What about Onyx's sire and his dam's udder? Those are just a few things to consider, especially if you want to "breed up". The decision is completely up to you and no matter what you decide, I'm sure it will be the best for you and your herd. 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> So... do I keep her? I think we can handle it, just can't handle many more after Onyx.... not that I couldn't it's just space wise!


If it were me. I wouldn't. I would sell her and use that money to hopefully find a doe unrelated to anyone in my herd. But thats just me.


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> If it were me. I wouldn't. I would sell her and use that money to hopefully find a doe unrelated to anyone in my herd. But thats just me.


She is only related to Sapphire! She was pregnant when I purchased her!


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> What are your goals for your herd? Are you breeding for conformation, milk production, etc., or pets that make great backyard milkers? Does Onyx's dam have a good udder with good conformation as well as good body conformation? What about Onyx's sire and his dam's udder? Those are just a few things to consider, especially if you want to "breed up". The decision is completely up to you and no matter what you decide, I'm sure it will be the best for you and your herd.


I don't think I'm breeding for anything fancy!  I just don't think I'm up for that... Sapphire has a great udder! So she has that going for her! We're not sure who Sire is because she was in with a few bucks when I bought her


----------



## Rancho Draco

My recommendation is that even if you don't plan on really breeding for show, learn the conformation standards. They exist to breed goats that can live a long life because their bodies are built to last. The farther away from the standards that you get, the faster goats will "break down" so to speak.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> I don't think I'm breeding for anything fancy!  I just don't think I'm up for that... Sapphire has a great udder! So she has that going for her! We're not sure who Sire is because she was in with a few bucks when I bought her


That's great Sapphire has a good udder! But, I honestly and personally wouldn't keep Onyx not knowing anything about her sire's side. @Rancho Draco is spot on, good conformation is very important to make sure a goat can have a long, healthy, and productive life. Here's a great blog post on basic conformation and why it matters A Guide to Goat Body Conformation - Weed 'em & Reap

Just remember, it's YOUR decision. 😊😉


----------



## Lil Boogie

Ohhhh I keep forgeting lol..


K.B. said:


> She is only related to Sapphire! She was pregnant when I purchased her!


----------



## K.B.

Good conformation means only some on how healthy a goat can be. I DO understand that without certain factors their health may be better, I NEVER said I was breeding unhealthy goats just to breed them... just not perfectly conformed princesses is not in my plan because I don't want to and don't think I can. Kinda think it's because she's mostly black and not "flashy" enough for some of you! She may be the healthiest smartest goat I have for all I know! In fact I know she's smart, all other kids have tried jumping on the log where she figured out she could crawl up the middle section in 3 days... all others took weeks


----------



## K.B.

Sorry if I took your responses the wrong way but I did! I DO know about conformation... just can't remember it all, all the time... that's also something you can't tell corectly until they are full grown!


----------



## K.B.

I know Sapphire is on the shorter side but, she IS within breed standards


----------



## Rancho Draco

I wasn't suggesting anything about any of your goats or you. I also said that you don't have to be working towards a show goat just to be looking for good conformation. It was merely a suggestion.


----------



## K.B.

Just seemed to me like you were suggesting it. Seems a lot of people do that to me on here it's not just you! Like I have ugly unconfirmed stupid goats and I know nothing and people are just mean and rude to me! I don't mean you, you were neither mean or rude btw!


----------



## K.B.

I think I'm done on this forum for awhile ....


----------



## toth boer goats

When breeding, we try to better our herd. 

No one has suggested you have bad goats. So please don’t take things wrong.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> Just seemed to me like you were suggesting it. Seems a lot of people do that to me on here it's not just you! Like I have ugly unconfirmed stupid goats and I know nothing and people are just mean and rude to me! I don't mean you, you were neither mean or rude btw!


I'm sorry if you took my post the wrong way. I definitely do NOT think your goats are ugly, un-conformed, or stupid. Instead, I think you have some very nice looking girls and boys. 🥰 I'm also sorry you feel people are mean to you and think you know nothing. I myself have never felt at all bullied or pressured on this forum. I also know you DO know a lot about goats and how to care for them.

The intention of both of my post were NOT supposed to hurt you in ANY way. You asked if you should keep Onyx and I was only trying to help you make the best decision.

Onyx IS beautiful! I LOVE goats of ALL colors/patterners. In fact, that is one of the last thing I personally look at when deciding to keep/sell a goat.

That's great that Onyx is a very healthy and smart girl!



K.B. said:


> I NEVER said I was breeding unhealthy goats just to breed them... just not perfectly conformed princesses is not in my plan because I don't want to and don't think I can.


I totally believe (and know) that you aren't. No one ever accused you of that either. No goat is perfect and that's okay that you don't want to breed for that - we were only suggesting it.


K.B. said:


> I DO know about conformation... just can't remember it all, all the time... that's also something you can't tell corectly until they are full grown!


That's great! I understand, it's a lot to take in and consider. True, that's why it's important to look at the parents to get a good idea how a kid will mature.


K.B. said:


> I think I'm done on this forum for awhile ....


If you want/feel you need to take a break...do it. Sometimes it's best to just step back. Just know that not a single member here hates you or your goats. TGS is one of the BEST online communities there is (IMO)! Everyone is super helpful, kind, knowledgeable. 

I really hope you don't take ANY of this the wrong way and will miss you and the pictures of your beautiful goats if you do decide to leave. 🖤


----------



## Lil Boogie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I'm sorry if you took my post the wrong way. I definitely do NOT think your goats are ugly, un-conformed, or stupid. Instead, I think you have some very nice looking girls and boys. 🥰 I'm also sorry you feel people are mean to you and think you know nothing. I myself have never felt at all bullied or pressured on this forum. I also know you DO know a lot about goats and how to care for them.
> 
> The intention of both of my post were NOT supposed to hurt you in ANY way. You asked if you should keep Onyx and I was only trying to help you make the best decision.
> 
> Onyx IS beautiful! I LOVE goats of ALL colors/patterners. In fact, that is one of the last thing I personally look at when deciding to keep/sell a goat.
> 
> That's great that Onyx is a very healthy and smart girl!
> 
> 
> I totally believe (and know) that you aren't. No one ever accused you of that either. No goat is perfect and that's okay that you don't want to breed for that - we were only suggesting it.
> 
> That's great! I understand, it's a lot to take in and consider. True, that's why it's important to look at the parents to get a good idea how a kid will mature.
> 
> If you want/feel you need to take a break...do it. Sometimes it's best to just step back. Just know that not a single member here hates you or your goats. TGS is one of the BEST online communities there is (IMO)! Everyone is super helpful, kind, knowledgeable.
> 
> I really hope you don't take ANY of this the wrong way and will miss you and the pictures of your beautiful goats if you do decide to leave. 🖤


Agreed with everthing you said Dandy😭😭😭❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## K.B.

So I am going to work on getting Onyx DNA done... my thing is the old owner of sapphire is ignoring me apparently  so I don't know when I'll send in Onyx's DNA probably next year! That's when she is supposedly sending in the rest of her bucks! My thing is she seems to be Polled, 3 weeks no horns growing so... wouldn't her dad most likely be Polled? Sapphire is not! Still undecided on keeping her but would rather sell her registered I figure it's only $30!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Nice to have ya back! I would assume sire is polled yes. I hate it when they ignore us......


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> Nice to have ya back! I would assume sire is polled yes. I hate it when they ignore us......


Thanks! Yeah that what I thought! I know, it's frustrating because Onyx CAN be registered!


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> Thanks! Yeah that what I thought! I know, it's frustrating because Onyx CAN be registered!


Maybe they will answer you soon! Do you know where they live? If so, I'd just go to their place.


----------



## K.B.

Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> Lol


 I'm being serious.


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> I'm being serious.


I just don't know! I mean I know where it is, just don't know about going there!


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> I just don't know! I mean I know where it is, just don't know about going there!


*Just go!!* If you know, why not? What's it going to hurt? You are their customer remember😉


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> *Just go!!* If you know, why not? What's it going to hurt? You are their customer remember


That's true and she told me that if she dna tested the bucks she would let me know! Kinda going back on her word if you ask me! I don't want to say or do anything yet though! Maybe she's been busy!


----------



## K.B.

See the thing is I know another breeder that I talk to and Sapphire's old owner answers and talks to them! She had said that she got 3 dna tested and is waiting on next year since she's a plus member and gets so many a year! My thing is NOT telling me or answering me it's strange


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> See the thing is I know another breeder that I talk to and Sapphire's old owner answers and talks to them! She had said that she got 3 dna tested and is waiting on next year since she's a plus member and gets so many a year! My thing is NOT telling me or answering me it's strange


If I were you I'd go and see what's up. But that's just me lol..


----------



## Rancho Draco

How is Onyx doing?


----------



## K.B.

She's doing great! Almost as big as Ella who is older than her by 5 weeks! She's growing fast and is a doll!


----------



## Rancho Draco

That's great! Do you have any new pictures? Did you guys get a bunch of snow with the storm coming through a few days ago? It's supposed to warm up here today and tomorrow but it sure is windy


----------



## K.B.

It's windy today but warmer! No we missed the snow way up here! My mom got a bunch down in the cities though! (By Minneapolis).... I unfortunately am being a bad goat mom lol it's been cold so I did chores and hurried back in! Today is nice it's 40+ in the barn so maybe later I'll grab a few more pictures


----------



## Goatastic43

I like your new profile pic! Onyx is such a cutie!


----------



## K.B.

Thanks  I like her she looks classy!  I love her frosted ears, wonder if she'll get more roaning as she grows!


----------



## Rancho Draco

I love the frosting on a black goat. Both of my black girls have the frosted ears and nose.


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> I love the frosting on a black goat. Both of my black girls have the frosted ears and nose.


Me too! It's so cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie

More pics?.......... Also, I don't know if you knew @K.B. but we are getting two new Registered Nubian doelings!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> More pics?.......... Also, I don't know if you knew @K.B. but we are getting two new Registered Nubian doelings!!!!!!!!!


Awww so cool! Are you excited?


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> Awww so cool! Are you excited?


Yes ma'am!!!!! I'm very excited!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## K.B.

Since you've all been asking lol! Not the best photos though!
View attachment 217510
View attachment 217511
View attachment 217512
View attachment 217513
View attachment 217514
View attachment 217515
View attachment 217516
View attachment 217517


----------



## K.B.

Let me know if some of those didn't work they are not showing up for me! Love this one of Onyx she's snubbing me! Like no I don't want my picture taken! Lol  looks like there more white coming in on her back leg!


----------



## K.B.

Boo!


----------



## Goatastic43

The first ones you posted didn’t work, but the ones of Onyx did! Such a cutie!


----------



## K.B.

I think these are the best ones lol their horrible though


----------



## K.B.

Getting chubby  Ella!


----------



## Lil Boogie

How cute they are!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Rancho Draco

What cuties!


----------



## K.B.

Thanks


----------



## Lil Boogie

So is Cookie baking anything in the oven? Do you know if she's bred?


----------



## K.B.

I am hoping Thor bred her! Time will tell... when I made this thread I was hoping she was but turns out she wasn't! She is in with Thor as is June so spring kids!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Maybe they'll both have Babies at the same time


----------



## K.B.

That would be nice!


----------



## K.B.

Well it's that time the boys have been separated from Molly and will be going to a new home sometime! They seem fine  I hope all goes well with this! Atleast their together!


----------



## Lil Boogie

That's great! Hope you find them a good home!


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> That's great! Hope you find them a good home!


I have someone interested already that seems like a good fit.... has a barn that used to have horses and has someone she's close with that has goats, so she'll have a mentor! She would like them both so it'll be good they'll go together!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I hope that home will work out for the boys!!

Have you decided if you are going to retain the two beautiful girls? 😊


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I hope that home will work out for the boys!!
> 
> Have you decided if you are going to retain the two beautiful girls?


Yes I believe so.. I'm going to atleast wait until I get Onyx DNA'd and see what happens!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Glad the boys have a good home!


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> Glad the boys have a good home!


Me too! I'm excited to meet her, sounds like the perfect place!


----------



## K.B.

So I've had good luck separated so they'll be going to their new home soon! I wanted to give them a week or 2 to make sure they didn't get wormy or anything ... they are eating, drinking and going potty well so... it will be sad to see them go... 

On another note I believe Cookie and June have baby bumps so.... I'm excited about that . I'm thinking they got pregnant around October when I put Thor in with them so around March! I'm not good with heat cycles (cookie is a tough one) so I don't have an exact due date like some of you!


----------



## Rancho Draco

It is always sad to see kids go but then you can get ready for the next ones!

Exciting! Are they filling udders yet? I know it's super early but I love seeing them fill. I'm pretty lucky that my girls tend to be really obvious about heats. They're really close to the bucks so they get pretty worked up when in heat.


----------



## K.B.

Yeah cookie flirts all the time though, lol except when she's pregnant ... I suppose she gets a little more playful is the only sign I've seen that could possibly be heat! I put Thor in and she went nuts running around so it may have happened right away! I don't think any udders are filling yet but I'll check again tonight!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Mine really don't fill until a month beforehand but I can always hope!


----------



## K.B.

Yes that's about what Cookie did last year! I didn't have an exact due date then either but had her in with Mohawk about the same time in October! So hoping March! I don't really want her to go in February as it gets so cold!


----------



## K.B.

Here's some of the boys separated


----------



## Lil Boogie

Wow they are so big already! Are you keeping Molly's girl? Ella right?


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> Wow they are so big already! Are you keeping Molly's girl? Ella right?


Yes she's technically my stepmoms goat and she wants to keep her to breed her to my Thor! So they'll be unregistered but still will make cute kids! And yes your right Ella!


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> Yes she's technically my stepmoms goat and she wants to keep her to breed her to my Thor! So they'll be unregistered but still will make cute kids! And yes your right Ella!


Ohh I see! We need new pics of miss Ella!!


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohh I see! We need new pics of miss Ella!!


I'll get some! She's adorable  I was more focused on the boys because the lady that wants them wanted more pics


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> I'll get some! She's adorable  I was more focused on the boys because the lady that wants them wanted more pics


Yay!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## K.B.

So the boys have left me, nice lady came and got them today! But Gene is missing hair behind his ears I noticed  I'm mad now done like selling an animal like that but... could be mites? I give a good loose mineral but don't know I'd the boys were eating it yet! I didn't see lice so! Idk I feel bad


----------



## MellonFriend

Don't feel bad, these things happen, even when giving the best care possible. Did you say anything to the lady, or did she notice? You can give her suggestions for what she can do. Personally, I'd try Nustock. My kids got an unexplainable balding on their noses last year and it cleared up with daily applications of that.


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> Don't feel bad, these things happen, even when giving the best care possible. Did you say anything to the lady, or did she notice? You can give her suggestions for what she can do. Personally, I'd try Nustock. My kids got an unexplainable balding on their noses last year and it cleared up with daily applications of that.


Yes I mentioned it to her! I said I don't know I don't see lice could be mites but could be something else like Joe nibbling on him! But she knows to keep an eye on it! I'll mention nustock to her thanks!


----------



## K.B.

Well I know it's been a couple weeks but Ella and Onyx are now in a big girl pen together! Weaned from moms and still crying away lol! Here's some pics and of little Ella I know it took me awhile  there not the best! She's a mover! And of course Onyx!


----------



## MellonFriend

Goodness me, Onyx is big! Isn't she younger than Ella? I also notice she looks very nice and wide all through the body. Such cutie patooties. 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco

Onyx sure is chunky! She dwarfs Ella too!


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> Goodness me, Onyx is big! Isn't she younger than Ella? I also notice she looks very nice and wide all through the body. Such cutie patooties.


Yes she is by a month and a half about! Thanks I think she'll be a keeper just need DNA done to registered since she's unrelated to any but Sapphire! I know Ella is so small but Mo was a very slow grower he didn't get full size until he was about 2 1/2 to 3 so, I hope thats all it is!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They both look very nice. Yes they dont like being weaned..lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow! Onyx looks more chocolatey colored now. Or maybe it’s just the camera? I can’t believe how big she is! It seems like just a few days ago you posted about her being born while you were gone.


----------



## K.B.

KY Goat Girl said:


> Wow! Onyx looks more chocolatey colored now. Or maybe it’s just the camera? I can’t believe how big she is! It seems like just a few days ago you posted about her being born while you were gone.


I know! She's a brat too!  she's mad she can't go explore now!  I think it's the lighting!


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohh I see! We need new pics of miss Ella!!


I got some for you! I know I'm late @Lil Boogie


----------



## MellonFriend

Ella's not small, she's just taking her time. 😉😙💕


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> Ella's not small, she's just taking her time.


I sure hope that's it!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> I got some for you! I know I'm late @Lil Boogie


I see!!! How cute and big are they! Wow


----------



## K.B.

Ok guys wish me luck I think Cookie and her daughter June are actually preggo! By Thor! I'm so excited, I just hope I'm not jumping ahead of myself here but I think I feel udders! I'll try and get pics but their hairy !


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh how exciting!😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s awesome! Can’t wait for some pics!


----------



## toth boer goats

😁


----------



## K.B.

Well forgot my camera so I'll get some later that's if the girls cooperate


----------



## K.B.

Best I got and it's a horrible picture lol but a goat butt to hold you over! Kinda can see the udder it's in the mess of hair


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> Best I got and it's a horrible picture lol but a goat butt to hold you over! Kinda can see the udder it's in the mess of hair
> View attachment 224096


I do see an udder and a preggo lookin butt lol


----------



## K.B.

Yeah I couldn't get one of June! But that's a Cookie butt lol ....


----------



## K.B.

I guessing single, she doesn't look that big!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Is cookie an FF?


----------



## K.B.

No, June is though... cookie had kids before I got her and is June's mom... June is the left Cookie right... can't see udders here though


----------



## KY Goat Girl

K.B. said:


> No, June is though... cookie had kids before I got her and is June's mom... June is the left Cookie right... can't see udders here though
> View attachment 224097


Oh my goodness! I haven’t seen pics of them in awhile and they are really fluffy now! I remember them back in the summer when they were all sleek and shiny.


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## K.B.

FF June is having goop coming out if her back end! The waiting continues!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Ooo! How is weaning going with your little girls?


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> Ooo! How is weaning going with your little girls?


Weaning went great Onyx was a little worse cause she can see Sapphire but went good... now Onyx just yells at me lol not for mom...


----------



## Rancho Draco

Good to hear!


----------



## K.B.

Yeah I'm nervous for June! Her first time so... and it will be Thor's kid so that makes me more excited ! My luck she won't go for a while yet!


----------



## K.B.

Well still have discharge on June none from Cookie.... their both pretty swollen on their backsides though... the waiting game continues   their both doing a lot of "talking" to their sides as well!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

When are their due dates again?


----------



## K.B.

KY Goat Girl said:


> When are their due dates again?


I don't have exact due dates as I don't know when they went into heat! But I put Thor in with them October ish so they should be due soon here!


----------



## K.B.

Well guys good news! June has had a little girl! She seems strong waiting to see her eat!


----------



## K.B.

Oh and she looks like Thor's dad! Such a cutie!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Awwwwww! What a cutie! I love buckskins but have never had one before.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! She's a cutie


----------



## MellonFriend

What a surprise! She is super duper adorable! Is June all done?


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Congrats! What a cutie.


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> What a surprise! She is super duper adorable! Is June all done?


Thanks yes I believe she is! She wasn't a wide load so was really only expecting 1


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Congratulations!! She's adorable and really is her daddy's mini me!! 😍


----------



## K.B.

She looks like Thor's sire owned by @FoxRidge


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww! And a little buckskin too! What a cutie! She definitely looks like her grandpa!


----------



## K.B.

Well June's pretty much rejected her! So I guess I have a bottle baby! I'm going to keep trying but I don't have my hopes up!  had her in for the night so that June wouldn't hurt her!


----------



## Rancho Draco

That's too bad 😔


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh man. So sorry about that.


----------



## K.B.

I know I'm bummed ! But I was able to tie June up and pretty much force her to let her kid eat! So she did get some real colostrum instead of just replacer!


----------



## toth boer goats

Tie her up and Check her udder, make sure no mastitis or congested udder.

Milk some out and save it to freeze.
Feel and make sure her udder is softer, then try to latch on her baby.


----------



## K.B.

Thanks  I did do that this morning and was able to get baby to nurse until she was full!


----------



## K.B.

Boy hand milking sure isn't easy and I don't understand the milk machine some one borrowed me this morning!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Hand milking is easy. You just gotta get used to it😉


----------



## K.B.

I don't have a stand is the worst part about it!


----------



## K.B.

Welp cookie popped out twins a healthy doeling and a tiny buckling I have in the house... had to clean him because cookie wouldn't and am trying to warm him up he's on a heating pad as I type! He doesn't have much of a suck reflex yet and don't have my hopes up that he'll make it  !


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! I hope he perks up


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Congrats! How adorable!! Praying the little guy makes it!


----------



## K.B.

He's perked up


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

That's great!! He's way too cute! Is Thor or Mohawk his daddy?


----------



## K.B.

Thor is! So he'll be able to be registered! The other on looks like thors dad too like Mae! This one is lighter and looks kinda like Thor


----------



## K.B.

Lol he's standing by himself now and nibbles my chin!


----------



## K.B.

He's 1.5 pounds according to the charts that's about 3 Oz or so? I'm bad at math


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Omg, his face! I can’t! It’s just so precious! So happy he perked up!


----------



## Rancho Draco

So glad he's doing better! He's adorable!


----------



## K.B.

Standing!


----------



## Tanya

They are all such beautiful kids. Congratulations


----------



## K.B.

Thanks for all the love! I wouldn't have known what to do if it weren't for this forum! So far so good, just hope he makes it now! He stands by himself, and we just had a middle of the night feeding! As he's not eating much at a time right now! But I believe he'll get the perfect amount the way I'm doing it!


----------



## K.B.

Never thought I'd be so happy to see !


----------



## Tanya

Poo 8s always exciting. So is pee... lol. 
He is so tiny


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Has he gotten any Sel/Vit E gel? I couldn’t help but notice his legs. Maybe it’s just because he’s so little.


----------



## K.B.

No I didn't give any yet... don't have any right now either ... he's very tiny! 1.5 pounds! But stands very well now although a little wobbly! His sister is hopping around out in the barn with Mae already! So that's good too! I was worried but saw her nursing this morning! They were cuddled up this am!


----------



## K.B.

I have replamin paste! Lol but can't find my gel that had all the good stuff for kids!


----------



## MellonFriend

Replamin would be fine for him. It has a good amount of selenium in it. Just a pea sized amount will do. If you have any vitamin e capsules I'd squirt one of those in his mouth too. He is adorable! 😃


----------



## K.B.

Thanks @MellonFriend I'll try and go get some vit e capsules! And give him a small amount of replamin!


----------



## Goatastic43

Poor little guy!  He’s so tiny! Great job with him!


----------



## K.B.

I got some replamin (pea sized amout) in him and boy did he have a disgusting look! Must taste bad!  or it's just different and he didn't quite like it! But he got it!


----------



## K.B.

Goatastic43 said:


> Poor little guy!  He’s so tiny! Great job with him!


Thanks I'm trying my hardest! Honestly I'm surprised he's still alive! This was him after cleaning the goop off him! Before blow dryer so he's still damp!


----------



## Rancho Draco

He sure is a cute little guy. Hopefully the replamin will get his legs straightened out.


----------



## Tanya

He is in good hands


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable, prayers for the wee one. 🙏


----------



## K.B.

He stands for maybe 20-30 minutes at a time which I'm surprised it's even that long... then takes breaks! I just got him walking a couple steps forward in a pop up playpen for dogs! Instead of being in the laundry basket! I put my hand down in there and call him and he wobbles over! But it's progress the exercise should be good for his muscles !


----------



## Goatastic43

Praying for him! Sounds like he’s a fighter!


----------



## K.B.

Goatastic43 said:


> Praying for him! Sounds like he’s a fighter!


Thanks... he seems to be a little fighter! We need all the prayers and good thoughts we can get!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I can't get over how little he is!! You're doing a great job with him - keep it up. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way!


----------



## K.B.

Meanwhile in the garage we have Mae finding out how to get on the stumps
View attachment 225600
View attachment 225601


----------



## K.B.

Oh by the way I don't think I've mentioned Cookies kids are Faith (after my step great aunt) and Del (adelbert was my grandpa's middle name)!


----------



## MellonFriend

I love the names! Have you decided if you are going to be keeping any of these new kids?


----------



## K.B.

I don't think so!  I don't think we can keep any lol! I wish! And I'll be pretty attached to Del


----------



## K.B.

Wondering if this black spot is considered a moonspot? I know white isn't but what about this black spot on the buckskin! I wish I could keep them @MellonFriend but Mae is Mo's granddaughter and Thors son! And the other two wouldn't have other registered goats to mate with since their register able so...


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I think moonspots have to be lighter than the color they are on top of. @CountyLineAcres @Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## MellonFriend

I don't _think_ that's a moon spot. But I'm not 100% sure. I think buckskins can have a spot like that on their sides. Here's a picture from a color example chart (not mine):


----------



## K.B.

Ok thanks! I was just curious! I wasn't sure and wanted to be right when it comes time ya know! I thought they might have to be lighter!


----------



## K.B.

tiny buckling! 1.5#







youtube.com


----------



## Rancho Draco

So tiny!


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> So tiny!


Yes he is but full of spunk, I can't sneak past him! So sight and hearing are good!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

Post us some more pictures. He reminds me of a te cup Yorkie....


----------



## K.B.

Tanya said:


> Post us some more pictures. He reminds me of a te cup Yorkie....


I put up a video but will get some more pictures later! I know, he's about that size or smaller!


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh my gosh!! He’s so tiny and precious!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

How adorable!! Yep, Mellon's right, that's not a moonspot. Moonspots can not be true white or black. They can be darker than the color they are on though.


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> How adorable!! Yep, Mellon's right, that's not a moonspot. Moonspots can not be true white or black. They can be darker than the color they are on though.


Thanks! I get so confused lol ! I do know their both buckskin though (the girls)... right? What would he be? I'm curious


----------



## K.B.

He's moving and grooving  had him up in the living room! He runs now! Him chewing in my step mom's chin!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> Thanks! I get so confused lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I do know their both buckskin though (the girls)... right? What would he be? I'm curious


Yep! Both girls are buckskins! Hard to tell, but I'm pretty sure June's girl is a chocolate buckskin like her daddy (if I'm remembering correctly, Thor is a chocolate buckskin with an extended cape)!! 😍 The little boy is gold with random white and a white poll!


----------



## K.B.

He's more brown! He looks kinda gold in some pictures but looks more brown in person! I think atleast!


----------



## MellonFriend

He is SO little. 😝 Eek! He's too much cute in that little package.


----------



## K.B.

Exercise time! exercise time Tiny buckling


----------



## MellonFriend

He's like, as big as my sister's guinea pig. 😆


----------



## Rancho Draco

MellonFriend said:


> He's like, as big as my sister's guinea pig. 😆


I was laughing because I'm trying to imagine a goat the size of a baby rabbit. So tiny!


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> He's like, as big as my sister's guinea pig.


Yes! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

So cute (and tiny)!! Yes! he's like a guinea pig (or baby rabbit), but on stilts!! 😄


----------



## K.B.

Brought Faith in (she had a nasty bum I had to clean) and to meet Del! Now she's drying off! Big size difference!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Oh my goodness that's hilarious!


----------



## K.B.

Oh and she has blue eyes!


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh my gosh they’re both so cute! It’s so crazy how much smaller Del is! He’s so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

😊 Aww


----------



## K.B.

Well Del is now 2#... still eating like a champ! I'm so glad to see him gaining weight! I wish it was more but at least he's gaining! Faith is at 4# now! This is him last night for exercise time!









tiny buckling!


little Del is doing good! 2# now!




youtube.com


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh he's just so cute and bouncy!


----------



## MellonFriend

You are doing a great job with him! He'll get to four pounds eventually. 😍


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> You are doing a great job with him! He'll get to four pounds eventually.


Thanks! He's filled out some from when I brought him in so that's great! He's still should be named tiny Tim  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MellonFriend

K.B. said:


> He's still should be named tiny Tim


If you hadn't given an update on him today, I was going to ask you "how's Tiny Tim doing?".


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> If you hadn't given an update on him today, I was going to ask you "how's Tiny Tim doing?".


    yeah he's doing great! I thought another video was due! He's venturing out more but still likes to be by me! His sister is way more comfortable with us now! Hopping around, running up the two stairs to the kitchen, trying to jump on the couch .... crazy girl!   

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats

😁


----------



## Tanya

Overload


----------



## K.B.

Faiths new corral!









Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice!


----------



## K.B.

Better then Del being in a tote! He's back in his tent corral for now!









Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Welp Faith moved again, back into my bedroom. She was in the spare room but was so unhappy that I rearranged my room so she could fit! She's happy, dogs are happy, step mom's happy (she uses the spare bedroom a lot so...)... no sleep for me though ! Lol couch it is!  (kidding they let me sleep)

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## K.B.

Well Del weighs 2 1/8 pounds now! Should I be concerned in 4 days that's all he gained? Is 1/8th?

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Nevermind I reweighed and he's 2 1/4! A 1/4 pound in 4 days! Must have had it up against something! Is that better? Faiths at about 4.5#s but she's a squirmer  so may not be exact! So she's gained 1/2 a pound!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

That is still very low. I'd want to see half pound a day.


----------



## K.B.

Another question  but would it be best to have a lady wait until she is getting her other doeling or would Faith be fine for a little bit on her own with the lady! She has 4 kids (all around 9) so she'd have kids to play with! Or should I keep her until she gets the other one? She has Del to "talk" to for now (their in separate cages for the time being until his immune system is better!) And they play in their own way so...

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

How long before they get the other kid?


----------



## K.B.

I'm not positive maybe a while (like a month or so) I'll double check!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

She would probably be fine. She is basically alone now. Would also make a difference if she would be kept in the house or out in a barn by herself.


----------



## K.B.

She would be on a 4 season porch I believe the lady said! Or a heated (I think  lol) garage area! So she wouldn't be out in the barn alone!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

So Del is now over 2.5#s (will get updated weight later) and doing awesome! Here's a short video just to update you guys wondering! 









Del tiny buckling is now over 2.5#s







youtube.com





Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya

Wonderful


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww he’s so adorable! I’m glad he’s gaining weight!


----------



## K.B.

Goatastic43 said:


> Aww he’s so adorable! I’m glad he’s gaining weight!


Yes a little bit, not as much as I'd like but today he's at 2.75 pounds so that's 1/4# in 2 days! That's a double what he was gaining before so that's a little better!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## K.B.

So Faith will be going to a new home Monday (most likely) wish us luck! I've sent the lady here to learn and get info! She can always ask me too! Faith will be named Freya Faith on registered papers if all goes well!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rancho Draco

I hope it works out!


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> I hope it works out!


Thanks she's supper excited so it should!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Well I ordered a luggage scale, put them in a bag and weighed them!  their too wiggly anymore for the other one (and too big)! Faith is at 6.2 pounds and Del is at a whopping 3.5 pounds ! 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Well Faith went home I'm sad but excited for her new journey! 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Del is now at almost 4#s (3.8 to be exact!) Still not gaining like I would like but he's gaining! Thor was a slower grower and seemed small for so long! He's still not full grown at 1 year old so... but we're working on it! Healthy and happy and now in a bigger cage that Faith is gone to her new home (she's doing wonderful btw)!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## K.B.

This little boy! Del is now at 4.3#s and a month old today! leveling out more then I expected (he had a little hunch for a couple weeks and I was scared)... he's as happy as can be, except when I leave him in the room alone 























Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

He sure is cute!


----------



## MellonFriend

He's getting quite the hair do! Looks like a buzz cut. 😄


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> He's getting quite the hair do! Looks like a buzz cut.


Haha it does doesn't it!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Oops

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rancho Draco

Glad he's doing well! I just can't imagine a kid that small.


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> Glad he's doing well! I just can't imagine a kid that small.


I never imagined he'd make it let alone a month old!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FizzyGoats

He is the cutest little thing!


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww he’s such a little doll! Glad he’s doing so well!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Rancho Draco said:


> Glad he's doing well! I just can't imagine a kid that small.


I was shocked at how small Misty was when she was born! Under an lb. Absolutely tiny lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> I was shocked at how small Misty was when she was born! Under an lb. Absolutely tiny lol


How's Misty now? I'm concerned he won't grow to full potential! 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Lil Boogie

K.B. said:


> How's Misty now? I'm concerned he won't grow to full potential!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


She just turned 2 months on the 3rd. She's almost 15lbs now so she's fine pretty good lol.


----------



## K.B.

Oh good to hear! 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

I know I'm a horrible goat owner but didn't get Mo separated from Molly so... Molly got preggo right away and I went out this morning to triplets! All babies and Molly look great and are in the big kennel by their selves now! Will update with pics soon!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats

You are not a horrible goat owner. 🤗 
You are here on the goat spot.


----------



## K.B.

Looks to be 2 doelings 1 buckling the one with black is the buckling! I have to triple check though!






























Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MellonFriend

You and not a horrible goat owner! 🤗

Super cute babies! I like that they are all different colors. 😍


----------



## K.B.

Everyone seems healthy and all were up and nursing so that's good news! And thanks I feel bad for her poor system though  kicking myself but... 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Just went and did a check sorry one photo is pretty bright 























Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MellonFriend

That baby is bioluminescent! 😆🌞😎


----------



## K.B.

Flash and the sun doesn't mix lol

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rancho Draco

Poor Molly! Those babies sure are adorable though 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Your not a bad goat owner.  Everyone has things happen from time to time. Those babies are adorable! Molly is a trooper!


----------



## Goatastic43

K.B. said:


> I know I'm a horrible goat owner but didn't get Mo separated from Molly so... Molly got preggo right away and I went out this morning to triplets! All babies and Molly look great and are in the big kennel by their selves now! Will update with pics soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


Your not a bad owner! We’ve had something similar happen before. Accidentals happen.


The kids are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## K.B.

Thanks everyone.... pretty sure their 2 doelings and a buckling (positive about him and the one girl) didn't want to bother the other because she was sound asleep  .... I'll check again tomorrow  but all are getting up and nursing well! Also have strong lungs they were yelling at their mom! Onyx and Ella ate well in their new pen as well so that's good I thought I might have trouble! 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FizzyGoats

They are adorable! Congratulations. And we all have slip ups. Doesn’t make you a bad goat owner. And those babies are just precious. Glad to hear that everyone is doing well.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## K.B.

Del has hit 5#s yay! Last night there was a big thunderstorm and the power went out well he started screaming... I think he got scared  ... 

Meanwhile outside Mae and the triplets are doing great! The triplets have resorted to climbing on momma Molly for fun! Wish I got a picture!









Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats

How adorable.


----------



## K.B.

Del has hit 6#s now and handsome as ever...

The triplets have names now Rachel (white) Makenzie (gold and white) and Kamron (black gold and white) all after kids in the family!






























Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KY Goat Girl

They are so cute and I love their names! And I love you new profile pic too!


----------



## K.B.

KY Goat Girl said:


> They are so cute and I love their names! And I love you new profile pic too!


Thanks  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Kamron is a pretty Buckskin!


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww!  So adorable!


----------



## K.B.

Del is now 7.3#s and got to go outside today and meet Thor! He had a blast but didn't go far from me!









Del tiny buckling is now 7.3#s first time outside!







youtube.com





Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rancho Draco

Look at him! He's starting to look like a goat instead of a stuffed animal!


----------



## K.B.

Here's my other I'm a bad goat mom... Sapphire has had twins two doelings both standing idk if they've nursed or not! Sapphire seems to be doing well though! Will get better pictures!
















Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Lil Boogie

Is either of your bucks with your does?


----------



## Lil Boogie

I remember you posting pictures of your does and Thor was with them. It's obvious he's the sire to both sets of kids if he's been with them at all because you've got Buckskin kids on the ground. Don't be surprised if your other does are bred too. Definitely not ideal but it happens. All you can do is separate your bucks and keep them away from your does now. You definitely don't want them getting bred back a third time. Oops do happen, okay? Doesn't make you a bad goat mom, just means mistakes were made. Wich we all make every now and then😉.

Their cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

All adorable kids! So colorful! Congrats!💞💖🥰


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> Is either of your bucks with your does?


Not anymore their separated after my mistake they're all not pregnant now! I was gone for a while

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Here's better pics
















Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Lil Boogie said:


> I remember you posting pictures of your does and Thor was with them. It's obvious he's the sire to both sets of kids if he's been with them at all because you've got Buckskin kids on the ground. Don't be surprised if your other does are bred too. Definitely not ideal but it happens. All you can do is separate your bucks and keep them away from your does now. You definitely don't want them getting bred back a third time. Oops do happen, okay? Doesn't make you a bad goat mom, just means mistakes were made. Wich we all make every now and then.
> 
> Their cute!


Thor is actually not Molly's kids sire Mo is! She was in with Mo and Thor was with the other girls for a bit too long... I've got it all worked out now and the boys are together

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Lil Boogie

Just make sure your bucks stay away from the girls. They definitely will need a break after this....

Cuties!


----------



## Rancho Draco

They sure are cute! At least they were oops bred for good weather.


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> They sure are cute! At least they were oops bred for good weather.


True it's FINALLY nice here 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rancho Draco

Our ground finally thawed and now we're having 80 degree days


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> Our ground finally thawed and now we're having 80 degree days


Right it was 70 yesterday here last week it was 30s and 40s 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Today.we get sunshine & 80s! Im so excited. Its been raining alot lately, we need it, but the suns out🌞🥰🥰


----------



## K.B.

I'm excited too it's been too long!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Need name suggestions for these two new cuties! Was thinking of staying with a stone or gem type since their sapphires girls! Maybe Opal and Ruby? 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rancho Draco

I like those!


----------



## K.B.

Maybe Topaz (blue eyed) and Opal 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Or Topaz and Amber!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Well Del has gone thru a growth spurt and has hit 10#s today! He gained 2#s in 4 days! I was so surprised that I weighed him 4 times 









Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

New pics of Topaz, Amber and Mae! Amber is first, then Topaz then Mae!























Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya

Beautiful


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What precious little ones! Their names fit them. So cute💗


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## K.B.

Faith is doing great at her new home! Getting so big!









Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## Rancho Draco

So cute! How old is she now?


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> So cute! How old is she now?


 her and Del are 2 months today (bottle fed)!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya

K.B. said:


> Faith is doing great at her new home! Getting so big!
> View attachment 229636
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


Hey yall in the block. See I am such a cutie


----------



## K.B.

My little boy Del is getting so big need another weigh in! Today he is 2 months and i never thought he'd make it! Will update weight later!























Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a nice looking little man. You did good with him!🥰


----------



## K.B.

Moers kiko boars said:


> What a nice looking little man. You did good with him!


Thanks  I wish he'd stand still so I could get some nice pics of him ... 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

He's at 10.8#s that's not that much... must have been a little growth spurt he went thru the other day!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh my! He sure has grown! They’re both so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very handsome.


----------



## K.B.

Sapphire and her girls Topaz and Amber! Their 12 days old today!























Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww such pretty patterns on them. Looking Good!💝💞


----------



## Tanya

They are sure a good lookin bunch


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## K.B.

Like his sire Thor, Del got caught with his tongue out! Lol 

He got to go in with the boys for a little bit! They seem sweet to him but I won't be leaving him overnight quite yet!


----------



## MellonFriend

He looks so handsome! How far he has come in size! Will you be keeping him? If so is he going to be a wether or a real man? 😋


----------



## K.B.

He's still on the smaller side but is up to 13#s now! So still growing... he'll catch up if not he'll just be small!

I'm not sure yet! It will be hard for me to get rid of him! My first bottle kid so... I'll cry if I do! I would probably keep him unaltered, I'm not sure lol!


----------



## Goatastic43

Wow! He sure had a big growth spurt! It’s crazy how far he has come! So cute!


----------



## Goatastic43

K.B. said:


> He's still on the smaller side but is up to 13#s now! So still growing... he'll catch up if not he'll just be small!
> 
> I'm not sure yet! It will be hard for me to get rid of him! My first bottle kid so... I'll cry if I do! I would probably keep him unaltered, I'm not sure lol!


Oh and I don’t blame you on the bottle kid. We keep our first one, whom we really don’t need


----------



## K.B.

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh and I don’t blame you on the bottle kid. We keep our first one, whom we really don’t need


Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You sell your Bottle babies?🤔😥💔


----------



## K.B.

Lol idk if I can


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## K.B.

Well Onyx and Ella are going to a new home together (I think). My cousin is going to take them, has the fenced area and barn for them and wants goats! So my step mom is giving them Ella and I'm giving a very good deal on Onyx! I'll be sad to see them go but happy their going together! They are joined at the hip lol! 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

Onyx hanging out on the log!









Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rancho Draco

Wow she's so big! I'm glad they're going together


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh my goodness! Onyx and Thor are HUGE now! In a good way of course. Lol I can’t believe how big they bother now. And Del too! So glad the Onyx and Ella will probably be going to a great home together! And I’m sure if they are going to your cousin you’ll get to see them and update us with pictures, right? _wink, wink_


----------



## K.B.

Yes I should get updates lol! They made it home and he Said their a little scared  right now! Atleast they have each other! And what a nice stall area!









Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! I’m sure they will warm up quickly to their new home!


----------



## K.B.

Onyx and Ella's new pasture and friend! Joined at the hip like usual!









Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rancho Draco

Well isn't that just adorable! I hope they like dandelions


----------



## K.B.

Rancho Draco said:


> Well isn't that just adorable! I hope they like dandelions


Me too!  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MellonFriend

What a beautiful picture! That grass is so luscious, I feel like I want to eat it! 😂


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> What a beautiful picture! That grass is so luscious, I feel like I want to eat it!


I thought so too that's why I shared it! I know it looks good  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Boer Mama

Hey- dandelions are healthy! They have a scrumptious salad there 😁


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww how beautiful


----------



## K.B.

Dels first night outside tonight! Wish me luck! I hope he isn't too scared I'm a nervous mama! He's been out with the boys during the day but it's time he stays out!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck 🤞


----------



## K.B.

toth boer goats said:


> Good luck


Thanks everything went well! He wasn't crying out there (I have a camera with sound)... so he'll be out from now on I believe! He is 11 weeks tomorrow I can't believe how big he's got... my little baby!  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43

I can’t believe he’s 11 weeks old already! Glad he did good!


----------



## K.B.

Goatastic43 said:


> I can’t believe he’s 11 weeks old already! Glad he did good!


I know it seems like yesterday he was less then 1.5#s! He's now over 15#s still smaller then average but doing awesome! 

QUESTION, he's on 2 bottles a day still  since he's a smaller boy should I keep doing 2 or wean him down to 1? Should I go longer then 12 weeks with him?

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MellonFriend

K.B. said:


> QUESTION, he's on 2 bottles a day still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since he's a smaller boy should I keep doing 2 or wean him down to 1? Should I go longer then 12 weeks with him?


I think that's your call. If you feel like he could still use the boost of two bottles, you can keep him on two for pretty much as long as you want. But if you think he will do just fine with just one, and maybe he's on the chubbier side (body condition, not weight), you can go down to one.


----------



## ksalvagno

Definitely go longer than 12 weeks. I'd go a minimum of 16 weeks and definitely keep it at 2 bottles per day.


----------



## K.B.

ksalvagno said:


> Definitely go longer than 12 weeks. I'd go a minimum of 16 weeks and definitely keep it at 2 bottles per day.


Ok sounds good! I was thinking it'd be for the best since he was so little!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> I think that's your call. If you feel like he could still use the boost of two bottles, you can keep him on two for pretty much as long as you want. But if you think he will do just fine with just one, and maybe he's on the chubbier side (body condition, not weight), you can go down to one.


Yeah I think most of my pics are right after he ate! So he looks a little on the chubby side lol! In the morning before he eats he's a nice streamlined looking goat! 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## K.B.

Little Del is now 17#s omg I can't believe it! So he's still gaining! My mom calls me the farmer and the Del  she's funny!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## K.B.

NEW PICTURES  of the Littles their so big now!  including a new one of Faith at her new home!








































































Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## K.B.

Little Del had his last bottle last night! He's 17 weeks and around 25 pounds! So happy my little guy has made it this far! ! Hope all goes well for the future ! Thanks everyone that gave me suggestions and thanks for this forum for all the knowledge !
View attachment 234102


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome to hear.


----------



## K.B.

BLUE RIBBONS! 
Faith (now Helga) was entered into the local fair and she won! Little girl was being a stinker about walking but stood so well! The 4H girl showing her also won on a picture of Faith she entered among many other things! So proud of them both!


----------



## MellonFriend

Congratulations! That's a very rewarding thing to hear! 😃🥇


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> Congratulations! That's a very rewarding thing to hear!


It was, I was so excited for her! Then heard she won! I feel good knowing she went to that home!


----------



## ksalvagno

How wonderful!


----------



## K.B.

ksalvagno said:


> How wonderful!


Yes! And I got to watch it! They live broadcasted it in the area I guess and someone video recorded it and it was sent to me by the person who bought her!  so cool to see!


----------



## Goatastic43

Congratulations! That’s exciting!


----------



## K.B.

Goatastic43 said:


> Congratulations! That’s exciting!


Thanks  she was my first registered kid sold so it's super exciting!


----------



## MellonFriend

K.B. said:


> Yes! And I got to watch it! They live broadcasted it in the area I guess and someone video recorded it and it was sent to me by the person who bought her!  so cool to see!


That is so neat! I wish all goat shows were broadcast. 😄 That'd be TV I'd be watching.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations!


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> That is so neat! I wish all goat shows were broadcast.  That'd be TV I'd be watching.


Right I know! That'd be 24/7 entertainment!


----------



## The Goat

Congrats


----------



## Boer Mama

That’s pretty awesome- congratulations! 😁


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## K.B.

Onyx and Ella are settled in their new home now.. my cousin says their doing well! Bouncing around the pasture! This is their favorite spot though!


----------



## The Goat

That would be my favorite spot to 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## K.B.

Here's Kamron at his new home! 
And Mae, Makenzie and Rachel went together to their new home...
So today I found a home for Topaz (blue eyed girl) hopefully she'll send me some pics later...
Only Amber is left of the kids this year


----------



## K.B.

Had to comment it was at 666 comments


----------



## toth boer goats

Yeah, let’s get past that number.


----------



## Boer Mama

I’d noticed that too… don’t know if that Jinxes little miss Amber or not 😂
Might have to keep her forever now 😉


----------



## toth boer goats

😂🤗


----------



## K.B.

Well the girls are officially in with the boys! Molly is in with Mohawk and Thor is in with Sapphire, June and Cookie! I can't wait to see what kind of kids I get next year! Poor Amber is stuck alone for a bit because she's too young and small  but she needed to be separated from her mom anyway!


----------



## toth boer goats

If you have a spare well trained LGD, you could allow the dog to keep the doeling company for a while.


----------



## Boer Mama

Good luck with breeding plans 💕🍀🎊


----------



## K.B.

Omg Mohawk broke/dented the fence  already and now I have to buy a new section ! Both boys have bloody heads now too! What a horrible day


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh dear. 😱


----------

